# Is Eurotunnel safe?



## ChrisnSally (Jul 14, 2014)

Can anybody please share their experience of using Eurotunnel recently. We are 2 female MH'ers in a 1999 Sundance 590RS and have always used Eurotunnel for our European adventures. However we did have experience of somebody trying to climb 'into' the bike rack whilst buying 'essentials' on the way home in a Calais supermarket car park at the end of our last trip & have been somewhat horrified to see hoards of people trying to break into vehicles. Our old 'Myrtle' may not stand up to too much tugging & bashing....and neither will we! Is it just the ferry terminals that are having issues or has Eurotunnel been effected too? Our next adventure is planned for November so passage needs to be booked.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

We've had 2 x trips this year, both with Eurotunnel.

Outbound March, rtn June

Outbound again end June rtn Sept

No probs whatsoever either at the tunnel or shopping/refuelling and staying overnight nearby but can understand the reluctance to do this.

If you are worried about any problems then buy all your booze etc from a supermarket away from Calais and similarly stay your last night around an hours drive away and then travel direct to the tunnel/ferryport without stopping.

...or use another crossing, maybe Dover - Dunkerque or Newhaven - Dieppe?

Pete


----------



## ChrisnSally (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks Pete. My main concern wasn't the shopping stops but potential traffic queue issues when we have to slow/stop the vehicle.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Beware of paranoia - it's contagious!

You'll have no problems outbound but a very small chance of inconvenience coming back.
To avoid this:
1) Book your return crossing in the morning - most migrant disruptive activity is during the night so they don't tend to get up very early.
2) Don't park up in Calais supermarket car parks (or anywhere else in Calais) and leave the van unattended.
3) Make your return crossing away from busy periods such as holiday weekends.

At this time of year the Eurotunnel tourist traffic is very quiet so you shouldn't get caught up in slow or stationary traffic on the way to the terminal and once inside it's now much more secure.

Like Pete we've made a couple of crossings this year and if anything the migrant activity has been less than last year. We always travel mid-evening outbound and mid-morning returning, they seem to be good times to avoid problems.


----------



## klyne (May 10, 2005)

We came back last Thursday, around midday. As far as we were concerned there was no migrant crisis as we didn't see one. The only indication of a problem was all the fencing. As Gaspode says try and arrange you arrival time on the French side coming home in the middle of the day as most of the activity seems to be under the cover of darkness. I think it might be easier coming from the west and do any last minute shopping the other side of Boulogne.


David


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

We have used Eurotunnel twice this year so far,and are booked to go out on it again on the 24th of this month.
We had no problems in either direction,but just take care and on your return journey go straight to the tunnel 
or ferry if that makes you feel safer and dont stop at any shops in Calais.


----------



## Burneyinn (Oct 27, 2006)

We came back Sunday. No problem at all, no sign of any immigrants.


----------



## ChrisnSally (Jul 14, 2014)

Thankyou all for your replies - yes maybe we are being a little paranoid by the sounds of it. We will take the advice and book the return crossing at a sensible hour. Really appreciate your help!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

The other thing i'd suggest is to aim to arrive at the tunnel 2 hrs before your departure slot, then if you do get delayed you have plenty of time in hand and if you don't then chances are they will get you on an earlier crossing.

Pete


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

OP (and anyone worried about ladders being climbed)

Can I suggest buying one of these....

http://www.agentfiamma.co.uk/fiamma...-device.html?gclid=CKLT-4rJwcgCFUKVGwodpV4Dkg

I had one on my last MH which had a ladder. It wasn't a Fiamma one (check Ebay: mine was less than £60 from memory - I can dig out the link if anyone wants it) but the principle was the same. I flogged it to a member on here.

It will work and provides a visible deterrent

Graham:smile2:


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

don't worry! As Gaspode says above, don't stop in Calais, do your shopping earlier, there's a nice LeClerc just a dozen miles outside that we use

we were barely stopped and not checked before getting put on an earlier train by arriving 90 minutes early


----------



## OldWomble (Jul 6, 2008)

And don't believe everything the BBC says - we sat on the Aire at Boulogne watching BBC Breakfast telling us how bad it was there that morning. We then drove up to the tunnel feeling quite worried at what we would find, only to get there, drive straight through Checkin without any delays and end up on a train nearly 2 hours early. Didn't see any sign of trouble or immigrants.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Just back 3 days ago, no issue going or coming back. Could see lots of people under the fly over at the round about as you turn into Calais and a number of police on the road when we came off the train. Other than that no issues what so ever. It must be effecting business as the train was much quieter than normal.


We also stayed on the beach Aire at both ends of the trip without any issues.


Enjoy!


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Crossed to France yesterday evening no problems except for HGV,s blocking entrance at Folkstone because of ongoing roadworks. 
Lots of illegals hanging around the entrance slip roads at Coquelles waiting their chance to get on a stationary truck ,which is probably their only chance because of the incredible amount of fencing being erected . I also noticed where there is a gap for a road etc the Police seem to be keeping a permanent presence there now to keep out intruders


----------



## chrisdougie (Apr 1, 2009)

tarvelled back 26th September with Eurotunnel shopped in calais at Auchen (didn't see any here) and Cite Europe -no probs -stayed last night at cite europe -as our return was 0720 -again no probs saw 3 immigrants when walking the dog at 0545 -no problem with them 
chrisdougie


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Should have added in my original post; whilst on the beach aire I noticed a couple of arrivals still had there Eurotunnel hanger on display. It occurred to me that anyone hoping for a free ride back to the UK may be deterred by the fact they don't know if you are coming or going. Them showing they had just arrived may put anyone off as the chances of them heading straight back were slim.


However, I did not see anyone hanging about the aire that would have caused any concern.


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

We travelled back yesterday morning (14th Oct), booked on the 0850 train. We arrived about 0730 and there were about a dozen migrants on the road at the motorway slip road Junction 42. I slowed down but not too much and sailed past them. On checking in we were offered the 0820 train and accepted that. We boarded the train on time, but it didn't leave on time, eventually leaving twenty five minutes late. The train crew told us this was because there were security checks going on after an incursion during the night.

The delays on the M20 (45 minute stoppage for a fatal accident) and the M25 (too much traffic) dwarfed the delay at the tunnel. 

We will definitely go via the tunnel next time, the convenience outweighs any potential problems.

Sandy


----------



## Emma Wright (Oct 10, 2015)

We went out on the Euro Tunnel on 24th October, 6.30am train and had no problems at all - no delays, didn't see anyone at all. We thought it would be safer travelling with children to come back a different route so decided on Dieppe. Last night we spent the evening driving around and around trying to get into one of the aires - no luck, all full, so drove down to the port to see if we could stay there - BINGO - immigrants about 20+ on the roundabout. We decided to try and get on the ferry that night but it was full - because there were only 2 security guards who were getting abuse from the immigrants we decided it was safer to stay out of town so went to an aires 20 miles out which was busy but we squeezed in. We left the site at 3.30am in the dark and fog, 10 miles from the port there was a flashing light in the distance - we thought it might me a mad jogger or someone broken down, but as we got closer we realised there were some people at the side of the road (D926) hidden behind the barrier shining a light to make you slow down - we realised what was happening so didn't and they threw something at the motor home (possible rotten fruit or a stone). Im sure we werent the only ones targeted last night in that area. We put our foot down and didn't slow down for anything and reported the incident at the port. Be aware on the roads - its not just close to the ports or Calais any more - keep your eyes open. Once at the port they then pulled a 10 year old boy out from a Luton van from the gap between the lifted tailgate and the van! We will certainly be thinking about our times of travel in future.


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

used the tunnel yesterday at 17.20 from France no problems whatsoever , drove in via motorway . used the car parks at lidl and carrefour in cite Europe for shopping no problems there either, although there was a large police presence at carrefour. and quite a few more checks before getting on the train which caused a few delays.

John


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Used the tunnel lunchtime today with no problems.We usually stay at Cite Europe the night before,but this time we stayed at Wissant aire, and it was rammed.Anyway we never saw any migrants,but we did see a big police presents around the tunnel perimeter.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Have they done Wissant aire up, as the last time we were there (last year) they were closing it for modification. Is the dump still dirty and not usable?


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

We went through the Eurotunnel Terminal at Folkestone soon after midday on the Thursday before Bank Holiday and the place was almost as deserted as the Marie Celeste.
There were about a dozen cars and a couple of vans on the main car park and one bus, another Motorhome and us on the other car park.
There were only seven 'high' vehicles loaded, including two buses, on the train we travelled on.


Coming back at Couquelles on the Monday morning around 10 am the only delay was through British Customs, three booths open and five shut, and again very few vehicles loaded onto the train.
The Pet Passport Office was almost empty, our dog and a friendly Boxer dog, and except for the British Customs we would have been through in record time.


No signs of any Migrants but plenty of Police on the exit road to the A16 and extra fencing was being erected.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Grath said:


> Have they done Wissant aire up, as the last time we were there (last year) they were closing it for modification. Is the dump still dirty and not usable?


Hi Graham,
No Wissant is still the same as far as I can see,still over grown and the dump looks dirty.Luckily we didnt need to use it.It was still full up though,we were late getting there and park behind another motorhome in a empty bus bay.As it was saturday night and we would be leaving early we figured we would be ok.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks Jo, Nice little seaside town, good aire parking, but facilities zero>


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Grath said:


> Thanks Jo, Nice little seaside town, good aire parking, but facilities zero>


Yes,spot on description. But everytime we have been its always rammed,so I guess they dont feel like they need to smarten it to attract motorhomes!:frown2:


----------



## orridge (Apr 30, 2013)

We have found Wissant to be quite busy this summer and now stopover at Ferme de L'Horloge, a farm 5 minutes up the road in Tardinghen which has hard standing or grass pitches, views across the channel, EHU and waste/water for 5 euro a night.

During the session a bakery van comes around in the mornings.

http://www.bienvenue-a-la-ferme.com...e-ferme-de-l-horloge-93068/contact_plan_acces


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

that looks like a place to aim for next year Westwards down the coast


----------



## sparkmik (Apr 23, 2008)

We arrived early in Calais and decided to go to the Euro City for food, I was quite shocked when I went to the loo and found a man living in the cubicle I was trying to access, after eating we went back to the van to find it surrounded by would be immigrants, my wife got very nervous about the situation so we decided to go to the departure area early and once there paid the extra to get on an earlier train, also the route in was quite threatening with people in the road on approach, not sure I would go this route again, I like the ferry anyway MiK


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

sparkmik said:


> We arrived early in Calais and decided to go to the Euro City for food, I was quite shocked when I went to the loo and found a man living in the cubicle I was trying to access, after eating we went back to the van to find it surrounded by would be immigrants, my wife got very nervous about the situation so we decided to go to the departure area early and once there paid the extra to get on an earlier train, also the route in was quite threatening with people in the road on approach, not sure I would go this route again, I like the ferry anyway MiK


At what time of day am/pm and when?

tony


----------

